# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  częste przeziębienia

## Nie zarejestrowany

jedno przeziębienie przejdzie za tydzień znowu katar kaszel i tak w kółko, co robić

----------


## Sandy

A dawno Ci tak dziecko choruje? W jakim jest wieku? Może warto popracować nad odpornością? Sama się właśnie z tym problemem borykam..

----------


## Ludka

Wiele dają preparaty zawierające wyciąg z aloesu drzewiastego, witamina C. Ja się przekonałam że jak się  podaje systematycznie to naprawdę układ odpornościowy się wzmacnia. Podaję np. syrop w seriach Bioaron C. Mam zamiar tak robić do końca okresu przeziębieniowego czyli napewno do marca.

----------


## Kasica24

Właśnie mój synek też ostatnio ma często infekcje, ale jest jeszcze mały - ma 2,5 roku. Czy dla takich małych dzieci są jakieś środki na wzmocnienie odporności, czy po prostu trzeba przeczekać ten moment? Szczerze mówiąc aż dostaję gęsiej skórki na myśl o całej jesieni i zimie z glutami do pasa...

----------


## Ludka

Jest taka wersja dla mniejszych dzieci jak Bioaron C baby i on też działa w podobny sposób ale zawiera dodatkowo też kwasy omega 3.

----------


## Kasica24

A ta wersja baby też jest w syropie, nie ma problemu z podawaniem? I on też jest na bazie aloesu? (boję się o ten charakterystyczny posmak przy podawaniu takiemu maluchowi). A pamiętacie jak to cenowo wygląda?

----------


## martusia30

Ja swojej 5 letniej córeczce podaje od 3 miesięcy Sambucol Kids - ekstrakt z owoców czarnego bzu i witamine c. Poleciła nam go lekarka przy przeziębieniu w połączeniem z pyrosolem. 
Jest smaczny dziecko z chęcią go pije. Lek ten można stosować dopiero od 3 roku życia.
Wczesniej (od 3 roku życia) podawałam córeczce tran, przez pół rok. Ale córka go nie lubiła więc przestaliśmy jej go podawać.
Bioaron beby koszt ok 23 zł
Można stosować od 6 miesiąca do 3 roku zycia

----------


## woxa

> A ta wersja baby też jest w syropie, nie ma problemu z podawaniem? I on też jest na bazie aloesu? (boję się o ten charakterystyczny posmak przy podawaniu takiemu maluchowi). A pamiętacie jak to cenowo wygląda?


Bioaron baby jest w kapsułkach. Mega wygodne w aplikacji. Odcina się końcówkę kapsułki i wciska się zawartość do buzi. W składzie ma olej z ryb, witaminę d3 i inne. Z tego co widzę nie ma wyciągu z aloesu ale jest na bazie naturalnego aromatu aloesowego.

----------


## Kasica25

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, poszukam zatem ich stron i na nich jakiś informacji, ale pewnie się zdecyduję i dam znać za jakiś czas jak efekty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto przejść się z maluchem do lekarza, bo takie częste infekcje dróg oddechowych to może być coś poważniejszego. A próbowałaś kiedyś wody morskiej na katar? Przy przedłużających się infekcjach daję mojej córce sterimar zatkany nos. Rozrzedza wydzielinę i oczyszcza nosek mojego dziecka. Możesz bezpiecznie stosować do 15 dni  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuje wprowadzić dzieciom zmiany żywieniowe. U nas owocowo -warzywne koktajle zwiększyły odporność i dobre samopoczucie, nie mówiąc o uśmiechniętych buziach. Dużo dobrego zrobił również probiotyk acidolac, podawany w okresach przeziębienia. W tej chwili dzieci nie chorują, czasem łapią drobne przeziębienia ale jesteśmy w stanie je opanować. Podajemy fosidal na kaszel i robimy inhalacje na katar. Temperatura nie jest groźna i nie przekracza 38  stopni. Zdrowy tryb życia i zdrowa dieta naprawdę działają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby przejść spokojnie okres jesienno zimowy trzeba już dbać o odporność i wprowadzić tran, witaminy w diecie i probiotyki. A jeśli złapie nas lub dzieci infekcja to nie wolno panikować i nie sięgać po antybiotyki tylko wprowadzać syrop, o którym wspomina mój przedmówca. Organizm potrzebuje troszkę czasu by pokonać chorobę ale jeśli za każdym razem będziemy przesadzać z lekami nie ma szans na poprawę odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żeby przejść spokojnie okres jesienno zimowy trzeba już dbać o odporność i wprowadzić tran, witaminy w diecie i probiotyki. A jeśli złapie nas lub dzieci infekcja to nie wolno panikować i nie sięgać po antybiotyki tylko wprowadzać syrop, o którym wspomina mój przedmówca. Organizm potrzebuje troszkę czasu by pokonać chorobę ale jeśli za każdym razem będziemy przesadzać z lekami nie ma szans na poprawę odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko bardzo często chorowało i nie wiedziałam co mam już zrobić.  Mój stary piediatra nie dawał nic poza witaminami żadnych badań i nić nie chciala dawać .Moja koleżanka poleciła mi pediatrę z Lublina doktora Artura Luty i lekarz od razu dał skierowanie na wszystkie badania i wyszło, że dziecko ma gronkowca.  Miałam ochotę rozerwać poprzedniego lekarza. Dzieki bogu, że trafiłam na Pana Artura.

----------


## Alicja88

Ważne też jest, aby nie dawać leków które zawierają chemie w składzie, bo to też obniża odporność. Ile dziecko ma wieku? Jeśli nie są to jakieś silne przeziębienia to najlepiej zwykłe ziołowe leki dawać. Na sam kaszel to np Dicotuss baby bardzo pomaga na oba rodzaje. Na gorączkę jakieś czopki a na katar woda morska. Jeśli chodzi o leki na odporność, to też radzę uważać. One często mają odwrotne działanie niż powinny mieć.

----------


## malinkacukierniczka

a ja uważam ,ze najlpeiej by podniesc sobie poziom odpornosci dobrze jest zazywac immunocal , jest to  białkowy suplement  diety . w nasyzm organizmie podnosi poziom glutationu , który świetnym przeciwutleniaczem . tylko niestety jak jego jest za mało , to i lipnie z nasza odpornością . a jak jest taki immunocal to wtedy jest o wiele lepiej . a wiem to bo zazywam immunocal i nie choruję wgl od pewnego czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla dzieci powyzej 3 roku zycia i dorosłych jest Lactoral immuno. Preparat, który wzmacnia odpornośc w okresach o zwiększonej zapadalności na choroby i przeziebienia. Zawiera witaminę C, D, cynk i aktywne szczepy bakterii. Te wszystkie składniki mobilizują układ odpornościowy do walki z wirusami i bakteriami.

----------


## eMedi24

Witam,
Dzieci w pierwszych latach życia chorują średnio 6-8 razy w roku, a te chodzące do żłobka czy przedszkola zazwyczaj jeszcze częściej z powodu ciągłego kontaktu z potencjalnie chorymi rówieśnikami. Przebieg zakażeń jest zazwyczaj łagodny, w większości przypadków wywołany przez wirusy.
Na wzmocnienie odporności dziecka najchętniej poleca się naturalne sposoby tj. ruch na świeżym powietrzu, zrównoważona dietę pełna owoców i warzyw, częste wietrzenie pomieszczeń, utrzymywanie temperatury w mieszkaniu ok.21 st.C. Należy pamiętać, że w otoczeniu dziecka nie wolno palić tytoniu- dym podrażnia drogi oddechowe, a tym samym może być odpowiedzialny za częstsze infekcje. Na prawidłowe funkcjonowanie układu odpornościowego wpływa też witamina D. U dzieci powyżej 1. r.ż. suplementacja witaminą D jest zalecana od września do kwietnia w dawce 600–1000 IU/d, a przy niedostatecznej ekspozycji na słońce w miesiącach letnich – przez cały rok. Aby zmniejszyć ilość infekcji można spróbować podawać dziecku preparat zawierający wyciąg z jeżówki purpurowej. Dobre mogą być również preparaty zawierające laseczki kwasu mlekowego szczepu GG (Lactobacillus GG - LGG) lub NCFM (Lactobacillus acidophilus NCFM). Zaobserwowano, że probiotyki te podawane codziennie przez kilka miesięcy w okresie jesienno-zimowym u dzieci w wieku 3-6 lat uczęszczających do żłobka lub przedszkola zmniejszyły o 20- -40 proc. ryzyko przeziębienia i innych lekkich infekcji dróg oddechowych. U dzieci z nawracającymi zakażeniami układu oddechowego można rozważyć tzw. szczepionki na odporność, czyli preparat immunostymulujące, zawierające lizaty bakterii powodujących zakażenia dróg oddechowych. 
W razie wątpliwości warto skontaktować się z pediatrą. Zachęcam również do skorzystania z usługi eMedi24 oferowanej przez Medipark.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U moich dzieci zawsze sprawdza się ecomer junior.  Wzmacnia skutecznie odporność  i bardzo smakuje moim dzieciakom.

----------


## LilianaW

U mnie naturalne sposoby, jak najwięcej słońca, spacerów w normalnych ubraniach, plus że malec lubi warzywa i owoce, którymi się zajada. To zawsze podnosci odporność. Dodatkowo podaję w kapsułkach twist-off bobika DHA. No i przynajmniej na razie nie narzekam na choroby dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja swojemu wprowadziłam sama probiotyk acidolac. Trzeba działać naturalnie, poprzez dietę i dobre bakterie w organizmie. Po ostatnim przeziębieniu trzeba go wzmocnić. Miał okropny kaszel i musiałam mu robić nebulizacje z benodilu, żeby w końcu odpuściło. Teraz staram się zwracać uwagę na to co je każdego dnia. Dobra dieta jest bardzo ważna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My rodzinie stosujemy  tran, gdyż uważamy ze to dobra forma ochrony organizmu można go podawać już 3 latkom.  Ja podaje swojemu Kacperkowi  ecomer junior bo tylko to akceptuje ale chyba nic dziwnego bo jest w formie cukierków : ) Także taka opcja do przemyślenia zdrówka : )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Częste przeziębienia...już bym wolała, żeby to mnie częściej dopadało i męczyło niż ta ciągła opryszczka. Co mam zacząć stosować by jej nie było? Jedynie wiem jak zwalczać, a mianowicie kremem endvir z laktoferyną

----------


## Marta80

Z moim dzieckiem miałam podobny problem - miało bardzo osłabioną odporność. Zaszczepiłam je przeciwko grypie i pneumokokom. A na co dzień staram się urozmaicać dietę, głównie w witaminę A, która zapobiega zakażeniom. Zapisałam też swojego synka do Szpitala Medicover, ma tam ochronę 24/7, więc kiedy dzieje się coś niepokojącego, to jestem trochę spokojniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka też miała osłabioną odporność i  bardzo dużo chorowała. Ja spróbowałam ecomeru junior. Jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo moja mała już nie łapie na razie infekcji. Czekamy jak długo będzie skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może spróbować z ecomerem junior u nas bardzo pomaga.

----------


## Jotano

Ja odkąd postawiłam na świeże soki z wyciskarki mam siebie i całą swoją rodzinę dużo zdrowszą. Nie szpikujemy się chemią, soki są smaczne, mają dużo wartości i nie są skomplikowane w przygotowaniu. Taka wyciskarka to jednak inwestycja ale w zdrowie warto inwestować. Odkąd mam Muke jestem na prawdę spokojna. Soki robię szybko, sprawnie ją czyszczę i mogę bez problemu schować do szafki bo jest mała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myśmy również zakupili wyciskarkę do owoców i warzyw i od trzech dni testujemy. O dziwo nawet dzieciaki nie protestują, przed piciem soku z marchewki. Postanowiliśmy zadbać o ich odporność, po ostatniej infekcji i leczeniu kaszlu fosidalem. Mam nadzieję, że teraz, kiedy są już zdrowi uda się ich skutecznie wzmocnić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Myśmy również zakupili wyciskarkę do owoców i warzyw i od trzech dni testujemy. O dziwo nawet dzieciaki nie protestują, przed piciem soku z marchewki. Postanowiliśmy zadbać o ich odporność, po ostatniej infekcji i leczeniu kaszlu fosidalem. Mam nadzieję, że teraz, kiedy są już zdrowi uda się ich skutecznie wzmocnić.


Mój syn własnie kończy brać ten syrop na kaszel. Ja myślałam o podawaniu mu dobrego probiotyku i tranu. Nie wiem czy opcja tran przejdzie, ze względu na jego zapach. Może i ja pomyśle o zdrowych sokach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym wybrała olej. Od dawna stosuję w rodzinie ecomer. Edcyję junior dla dzieci i standardową dla mnie i dla męża. Często unikaliśmy chorób w sezonie grypowym wiec mogę polecić ecomer z całego serca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również szukam czegoś skutecznego na infekcję i paskudny kaszel. Od dzisiaj zaczynam kurację syropem i nebulizacjami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli chodzi o odporność to ja bym poleciła ecomer. Mimo tego że jest drogi to starcza na długo i w sezonie zachorowań zwiększa odporność skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety dzieciaki jak są małe to bardzo często chorują. Ja też miałam taki problem z moim Mateuszem, jak skończył osiem lat to przestał tak łapać wirusy. My stosujemy ecomer, pomaga w poprawieniu odporności. Mimo wszystko trzeba się jednak uzbroić w cierpliwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja polecam ecomer junior. 10 razy lepszy w smaku od zwykłych tranów i bardzo skuteczny

----------


## Karminka

Jeżeli chodzi o dzieci to ja swoim podaje Sambucol Baby jak zauwazam pierwsze objawy przeziebienia i do tego duzo witaminy C bo wiadomo jest bardzo potrzebna w walce z przeziebieniem i tym sposobem zawsze jakos przechodzi polecam do apteki sie po ten lek wybrac, bo jest bardzo skuteczny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio natrafiłam w aptece na ecomer junior smakowy. Dziecku smakuję znacznie lepiej niż tran w płynie

----------


## caprio

Mój syn też co chwilę łapał przeziębienia, aż w końcu zaczęłam mu podawać tran Mollersa (sama byłam chowana na tranie i działało). I faktycznie, teraz łapie katar raz na kilka miesięcy i problem chorób minął.

----------


## krzyhoo

A co do samego kaszlu u dziecka bo ktoś z Was pytał o dobry, sprawdzony syrop to polecam Sambucol Original Formula jest bardzo skuteczny. Kilka dni do tylu moj syn jeszcze strasznie kaszlal i ogolnie byl przeziebiony po 3 dniach picia tego syropu dolegliwosci minely takze polecam sobie kupic w aptece ten syrop  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkąd zaczęliśmy stosować ecomer junior u naszego Stasia to jego odporność jest znacznie lepsza i nie łapie tyle infekcji. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka też od najmłodszych lat bardzo dużo chorowała nie mogliśmy opanować tych ciągłych infekcji. Najgorzej było jak poszła do przedszkola i jakieś dziecko zachorowało to ona od razu łapała. To niestety są skutki nie wykształconej odporności. Sytuacja się znacznie polepszyła jak zaczęliśmy stosować ecomer junior w smacznych kapsułkach. To bomba witaminowa dla dziecka i nie trzeba wmuszać, żeby chciało wziąć. Polecam.

----------


## jelenka

a czy ktoś z Was stosował może witaminę c marki cheers? szukam opinii o tej firmie, bo czytałam na kilku blogach że odporność od tej witaminy c fajnie się podnosi, że ktoś chorował w okresie zimowym a odkąd bierze tą witaminę to nie ma już przeziębienia. 
Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia? to nowa marka i mało o niej w internecie, więc nie wiem czy wierzyć tym informacjom czy nie

----------


## jelenka

a czy ktoś z Was stosował może witaminę c marki cheers? szukam opinii o tej firmie, bo czytałam na kilku blogach że odporność od tej witaminy c fajnie się podnosi, że ktoś chorował w okresie zimowym a odkąd bierze tą witaminę to nie ma już przeziębienia. 
Czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś doświadczenia? to nowa marka i mało o niej w internecie, więc nie wiem czy wierzyć tym informacjom czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja Amelka też zawsze dużo chorowała. Mi pediatra poleciła ecomer junior. Stwierdzam, że jest skuteczny. Odporność mojej małej znacznie się poprawiła i nie musi już ciągle leżeć w łóżeczku.

----------


## halkaee

ja jak tylko czuję ze coś zaczyna mnie rozbierać to kupuję syrop sambucol. poza tym myślę ze musisz wzmocnić odporność, polecam wodę z cytryną lub witaminę c  tabletce albo aloes

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też mam z tym dość duży problem, mój dobry lekarz rodzinny polecił mi, abym robiła sobie raz dziennie inhalacje  ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/lekarz%20rodznny/warszawa. W ten sposób udrażniam drogi oddechowe i nie mam tak często zatkanego nosa.

----------


## Mr. Mister

> My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.


Ten Ecomer ma tylko 15 mg kwasu EPA i 65 mg kwasu DHA w dziennej dawce a to jest bardzo, bardzo mało... Przykładowo taki Children's DHA od Nordic Naturals ma 170 mg EPA i 255 mg DHA. Ludzie, zacznijcie czytać etykiety i składy preparatów jakie przyjmujecie i podajecie dzieciom, bo najczęściej kupowanie tego mija się z celem...

----------


## borek12

Jestem zdania, że ogromne znaczenie ma budowanie i wzmacnianie odporności od samego początku, jak się maleństwo na świecie pojawia; a też są dodatkowe czynniki, które tą odporność osłabiają; czy to karmienie mlekiem modyfikowanym, czy jak się dziecko za wcześnie urodzi, antybiotyki; już wtedy na starcie ta flora bakteryjna jest jakby uboższa i dobrze ją wzbogacić o probiotyki; poczytajcie, że mają one bardzo duże znaczenie dla każdej osoby, ale dla maluszków szczególnie, bo u nich dopiero wszystko się buduje; ja podawałam córci FFbaby przez pierwsze tygodnie i uważam to za dobrą decyzję;

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie znoszę tranu, zawsze mi się po nim odbija. Nawet  po tym w kapsułkach. Zostaje imbir, kurkuma i czosnek w kapsułkach herbaya, bo tylko taka forma nie ma przykrego zapachu. Jeśli działa i nie łapie infekcji to znaczy, że u mnie się sprawdza i nie ma co zmieniać.

----------


## Pan Biolog

> Nie znoszę tranu, zawsze mi się po nim odbija. Nawet  po tym w kapsułkach. Zostaje imbir, kurkuma i czosnek w kapsułkach herbaya, bo tylko taka forma nie ma przykrego zapachu. Jeśli działa i nie łapie infekcji to znaczy, że u mnie się sprawdza i nie ma co zmieniać.


Tylko że imbir, kurkuma i czosnek nie dostarczą Twojemu organizmowi niezbędnych nienasyconych kwasów tłuszczowych  :Big Grin:  Jeżeli przeszkadza rybi posmak tranu i się po nim odbija to polecam wypróbować preparaty Nordic Naturals. Ich tran jest produkowany z użyciem azotu zamiast tlenu, dzięki czemu kompletnie nie czuć w nim rybiego smaku.

----------


## miliaga

> Mój syn własnie kończy brać ten syrop na kaszel. Ja myślałam o podawaniu mu dobrego probiotyku i tranu. Nie wiem czy opcja tran przejdzie, ze względu na jego zapach. Może i ja pomyśle o zdrowych sokach.


W aptece są dostepne trany smakowe, jest tez możliwość przyjmowania tranu w kapsułkach nie czuć wogole smaku i zapachu ryb. Jednak hitem dla mojego dziecka są rybki /zelki mollersa zamiast tranu w płynie.

----------


## jula1234

Kup sobie w aptece syrop Sambucol. Bardzo szybko łągodzi objawy przeziębienia i grypy no i nie musisz mieć wody pod ręką żeby go zażyć-więc jest dużo wygodniejszy i smaczniejszy od tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mi pediatra powiedziała, że też podawanie probiotyku przez np. dwa tygodnie może pomóc małem unabyć odporności, więc i przeziębienia będą rzadsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moi rodzice tak mają, ale oni wiadomo, sa już trochę wiekowi i nic niestety nie pomagało już, a też co tydzień chorzy. Niepokoi mnie to, dlatego ja już wykupiłam bony promocyjne w ramach kampanii zdrowa jesień od laboratorium diagnostyki, tam jest 17 badań, osobno dla kobiet osobno dla mężczyzn, więc dopilnuje aby moi rodzice na te badania poszli

----------


## Pamelka

Sprawdź również Juvit straznicytwojegoskarbu.pl jeżeli często chorują twoje pociechy. U nas sprawdza się świetnie i w końcu uwolniliśmy się od gorączki i ciągania nosem przez całą zimę. Teraz pomimo że w przedszkolu dzieci już chorowały to mój synek i córka są zdrowi jak ryba i oby tak zostało!

----------


## urszula22

w doz kupiłam synkowi syrop sammunol, dobrze smakuje i ma fajny skład, sok z aronii, bzu, lipy, aloes, daję mu od paru tygodni i widze poprawę

----------


## Kooo

Mi wydawało się, że tran najlepiej wzmocni organizm mojego dziecka, ale poczytałam trochę o probiotykach i okazuje się, że one lepiej mogą to zrobić  :Smile:  Tzn. te bakterie probiotyczne wzmacniają śluzówki w ciele, a tam są limfocyty, które chronią nas przed zarazkami. Pogadałam o tym z lekarzem i on to potwierdził, więc synek, ale i ja sama z mężem, łykamy od tygodnia flostrum.

----------


## honeyy

w tym roku chcę zaczłem dawać dziecku flostrum baby, probiotyk. Pediatra mówi ze tak też można wzmocnić odporność, próbowałem ynka przekonać do jogurtów ale żadnych nie chce jeść, zresztą jak poszukałem info to wcale w tych sklepowych jogurtach tych probiotyków tak dużo nie ma.

----------


## alebabka

Już to dzisiaj gdzieś mówiłam - Active flora baby - probiotyk polecany przez wiele mam. Wzmacnia organizm maluszka ale i nie tylko bo może go stosować każdy członek rodziny - nawet ciężarne i maluszki od pierwszych dni życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na wzmocnienie organizmu nie tylko swojego synka, ale i swojego, a nawet męża stosuję sambucol w saszetkach. Dzięki temu nie chorujemy tak często. A jak już przyplącze się jakieś przeziębienie to te same saszetki pomagają się go pozbyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A próbowałaś brać sambucol w syropie czy w saszetkach? Zawsze to dzieciom się dawało, ale też są opcje dla dorosłych i działają równie dobrze. Spróbuj  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wolę wersję w saszetkach. Syropów ogólnie nie lubię od dziecka, choć sambucol jest smaczny, ale mimo wszystko. A saszetki to taki napój, więc mam lepsze skojarzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze piszesz! jak się bierze sambucol raz na jakiś czas, to rzeczywiście można wzmocnić swoją odporność, co przetestowałam na sobie, ale tez na moich przedszkolakach. no i na przeziębienia też to pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja czesto miewam  bóle głowy  w dusznym pomieszczeniu, ogólnie dla mnie na bół, nie tylko głowy, dobrze działa gardan, szczerze mogę polecić bo najszybciej sie chyba rozpuszcza i działa błyskawicznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A na częste przeziębienia to dobrze jest stosować sambucol. Bo dzięki wyciągowi z owoców czarnego bzu syrop działa ni tylko doraźnie, ale też pomaga budować odporność organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My też kiedyś mieliśmy podobny problem odkąd nasz Kasia poszła do przedszkola, dosłownie co wyzdrowiała to szła do przedszkola na kilka dni i znów katar, kaszel i gorączka. Pani farmaceutka doradziła nam probiotyk flostrum plus. Na początku byłam zdziwiona bo myslalam ze probiotyk daje się przy antybiotyku, no ale nam wszytsko wytłumaczyła i teraz jest o wiele lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio dużo czytałam o odporności u dzieci i wychodzi na to, że duży wpływ ma na to, to co dzieje się w jelitach. Potem poszłam do apteki i farmaceuta zarekomendował mi flostrum plus, wcześniej nie wiedziałam, że porobiotyi można podować tak normalnie, a nie tylko podczas antybiotyków. Muszę przyznać, że odkąd moja córka dostaje flostrum nie choruje, a jak już się coś przypląta to szybko jej przechodzi.

----------


## alebabka

to oczywiście wina obniżonej odporności - warto szukać źródeł zarówno naturalnych jak i "wspomagaczy". My mamy pełen zestaw owoców i warzyw w tym kiszonych a do tego probiotyk active flora w kropelkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No najlepiej to chyba wzmocnić odporność? Teraz masz okazję. Przebywaj jak najwięcej na słońcu, a we wrześniu/październiku bierz przez tydzień jakiś probiotyk, np. flostrum. Ja tak zrobiłem w tym roku i w zasadzie nie chorowałem ani razu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda. Ja o flostrum dowiedziałam się, kiedy brałam antybiotyk. A teraz biorę właśnie na wzmocnienie, bo sezon wiosenny jest przejściowy i sprzyja rozwijaniu się infekcji, a szczególnie, kiedy mamy taką pogodę jak w tym roku.

----------


## Mama Karolci

Częste przeziębienia to sygnał że z nasz układ immunologiczny potrzebuje wsparcia bo nie daje sobie rady z chorobotwórczymi bakteriami a to moze miec i w większości przypadków ma podłoże w złej florze w jelitach - tak mniej więcej brzmiały słowa naszej pani doktor  :Smile: , kiedy ostatnio zawitaliśmy w jej gabinecie z kolejnym przeziębieniem. Obyło sie tym razem bez antybiotyku ale zalecone zostały probiotyki, takie przyjazne dla dzieci  :Smile:  - czyli w formie płynnej a właściwie koncentratu probiotycznego. Kupilam, dziecko pije dwa razy dziennie, nie narzeka bo dolewam ten koncentrat do soku i wszyscy sa zadowoleni. Przeziębienie dzięki wygrzaniu, naparom z ziół, syropie też ziołowym i tym razem niskiej temperaturze, mija. Zobaczymy jak to bedzie z tym podwyższeniem odpornosci dzieki piciu probiotyku, który zapisany mamy przez 3 miesiące 2 razy dziennie a później najlepiej profilaktycznie raz dziennie bo ciągłego stosowania. I jak stwierdziła pani doktor probiotyków nie można przedawkować bo nadmiar i tak zostaje wydalony.

----------


## MxxM

Zgadzam sie, że gdy są częste przeziębienia to najlepiej podawać dziecku probiotyk. Bo jak każdy zapewne wie probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na wsparcie naszego uladu odornosciowego, gdyż zawarte w probiotyku bakterie, prozdrowotne bakterie probiotyczne pomaga w ochronie przed patogennymi bakteriami. No i oczywiście na jakość tej flory - im lepsza tym np. wieksza odpornosc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko w poprzednich wypowiedziach się zgadza, na odporność bardzo duży wpływ ma to co dzieje się w jelitach, dlateg też dzieci powinny przyjmować jakieś probiotyki, szczególnie jeśli są narażane na czynniki które mogą osłabiać ich odporność. Moja córka odkad poszła do żłlobka dostaje flostrum plus i jak na razie nie choruje.

----------


## zerra

to prawda okres żłobkowy czy przedszkolny to chyba najgorszy czas dla dzieci, my też przechodziliśmy w kołko jakies infekcje jak tylko młody poszedł do przedszkola, ja od jesieni podaje flostrum synkowi, w ten sposób chcę wzmocnić jego odporność bo dzieci w różnych stanach przychodza do przedszkoli, a dośc juz miałam ciagłego chorowania i brania zwolenień z pracy. Odkąd bierzemy probiotyki czyli od kilku miesiecu synek nie przynosi żadnych infekcji do domu.

----------


## Mama dzieciom

Probiotyk powinien byc profilaktycznie pity przez wszystkie dzieci, zwlaszcza w wieku przedszkolnym. Wtedy odpornosc bedzie wieksza u dziecka a dziecko bedzie mniej chorowalo. Wazne tez jest jaki probiotyk sie podaje. Dobrze aby byl o wysokiej aktywnosci oraz w formie plynnej czyli przyjaznej dla dzieci bo latwej do podania. U nas sprawdzil sie koncentrat probiotyczny owoce lasu, dodaje go do soku a dzieci wypijaja go tak przy okazji  :Smile: . Zauwazylam tez ze odkad mlodsze go pije zmniejszyla sie tez u niego alergia!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyJanka

Wszystko OK a gdzie mozna kupic ten koncentrat probiotyczny i co to za firma. Znajde cos o nim w internecine?!

----------


## Mama dzieciom

> Wszystko OK a gdzie mozna kupic ten koncentrat probiotyczny i co to za firma. Znajde cos o nim w internecine?!


Witam ponownie  :Smile:  
to koncentrat probiotyczny owoce lasu joy day firmy Living Food.
Mozna sporo o nim poczytac w internecine wpisujac po prostu koncentrat probiotyczny joy day. Ten akurat koncentrat probiotyczny owoce lasu jest dedykowany dzieciom (od 3 roku zycia). Tak jak juz pisalam wczesniej sprawdzil sie jako profilaktyka w budowaniu odpornosc u dzieci oraz w zlagodzeniu alergii u mlodszego dziecka. 
Ja kupuje go w sklepie internetowym ale wiem ze jest rowniez dostepny w aptekach, sklepach ze zdrowa zywnoscia a nawet w rossmannie(tu chyba jednak tylko w 2 rodzajach). 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile: .

----------


## olefinka

ja staram się regularnie wzmacniać odporność u dzicka przez cały rok, tutuaj sprawdzają się probiotyki. Stosuję flostrum ze wzlgędu na dobre szczepy bakterii. Odkąd biorę nie mam większych problemów z przeziębieniami, czy grypami, ale także z dolegliwościami od układu pokarmowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie polecam suplement herbaya z kurkumą. Doskonałe działanie dla odporności i wzmocnienia całego organizmu. Brałam dwa opakowania i i uważam, że to własnie dzięki niemu tak dobrze się czuję. Do tego pięknie poprawiły się moje badania.

----------


## dziska

mi z kolei siostra uświadomiła, że probiotyki na wzmocnienie odporności to naprawdę bardzo dobre rozwiązanie bo można je podawać w nieinwazyjny sposób, łatwo dodać do ulubionego soczku i podać dziecku, przed jesienią izimą to idealne rozwiązanie, ja kupiłam dzieciom flostrum baby w aptece i do początku sierpnia podaję, póki co bez infekcji przetrwały deszczowe wakacje nad polskim morzem gdzie co roku wracały z gilami do pasa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może spróbuj profilaktycznie dawać dziecku syrop sambucol? W sambucolu jest anitivirin, czyli wyciąg z owoców czarnego bzu, a jak wiadomo od dawna, czarny bez to świetna roślinka nie tylko w przypadku leczenia przeziębienia, ale również dobra do wzmacniania organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się, że sambucol może mieć działanie poprawiające odporność, a to przez to, że w skłądzie ma antivirin. To jest składnik aktywny pozyskiwany z owoców czarnego bzu, dzieki czemu niweluje możliwość rozprzestrzeniania się wirusów czy bakterii w naszym organizmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję zadbać o swoją odporność i odpowiednio przygotować organizm do zimy. Ciągłe infekcje na pewno się skończą. Sama biorę jeżówkę purpurową z Herbaya i jestem zdania, że rośliny działają najlepiej na organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z  własnego doświadczenia wiem, że doskonałym sposobem na odporność jest dieta, w której są probiotyki. Poczytajcie sobie, jak wielką odgrywają rolę. Proponuję zacząć brać na przykład acidolac i  zobaczycie jak szybko miną kłopoty z jelitami, brzuchem. Zaczną was omijać infekcje i będziecie się czuć lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzmocnienie odporności to odstawa. Trzeba znaleźć złoty środek i sprawdzić, co najlepiej działa. Moje dziecko ostatnio walczyło z brzydkim katarem i dopiero o wprowadzeniu oxalinu wszystko pięknie przeszło. Gdybym wcześniej go podała to syn nie męczył by się tak bardzo w nocy. Fajna sprawa to inhalacje. Pomagają dojść do zdrowia.

----------


## Flamenko

Poczytalam ostatnio troche na temat wzmacniania odpornosci i gro osob rowniez ze srodowiska dietetycznego (artykuły naukowe) oraz środowiska akademickiego (m.in. uniwersytet przyrodniczy) jest zgodna ze dobrze pic po prostu probiotyki bo flora w naszych jelitach az (tu są podawane różne przedziały od 60 do 80) w 80% jest odpowiedzialna za ksztaltowanie sie naszej odpornosci. 
Dlatego zalecają picie probiotyków jak swoista profilaktykę probiotyczna przez cały rok. Najczęściej wymienia sie dwie grupy probiotyków 
pierwsza tote od razu aktywne biologicznie czyli w formie płynnej gdzie sa od razu żywe i aktywne te bakterie probiotyczne oraz 
druga grupa czyli liofilizowane ( tu są też dwie grupy ale pozostające w tym samym obrębie) czyli nie aktywne bakterie probiotyczne, które dopiero po połknięciu np. kapsułki a później po jej rozpuszczeniu uwalniają te bakterie a one sie dopiero wtedy uaktywniają.
No można wypróbować każda z nich aby samemu odebrać, która mocniej i szybciej zadziała. Ja jednak kupiłam ostatnio te probiotyki w formie płynnej - Probiotyk kurkuma, imbir, pieprz - bo jakoś bardziej mnie osobiście przekonują a w szczególności to że są cały czas żywe i aktywne.
Zobaczymy jak wplyna na wzmocnienie mojej odpornosci w tym sezonie  :Smile: .

----------


## Sieć Diagnostyka

Osoby, które często chorują wykonać mogą morfologię krwi z obrazem odsetkowym leukocytów. Poziom odporności organizmu, związany z immunoglobulinami, oznacza się przez pomiar stężenia tych przeciwciał - w klasach IgM, IgG i IgA. Z kolei przebiegającą infekcję potwierdzić można wykonując badanie OB, oznaczając stężenie CRP i badanie ogólne moczu.

----------


## Didi

Na przeziębienie wybieram syrop Alpikol Babcina recepyura. Bardzo dobry na infekcję górnych dróg oddechowych zawiera ekstrakt z kwiatów lipy.A na odpornośc wybieram ten sam syrop, działa znakomicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka  też kiedyś często chorowała i trafiliśmy wtedy do bardzo dobrej lekarki, która przeporwadziła z nami porządny wywaiad. Okazało się, że słaba odpornośc może być spowodowana tym, że mikroflora jelitowa jest w złym stanie. Poleciła nam probiotyk flostrum plus i teraz mija już pół roku a mała ani razu nie była chora.

----------


## jeszimka

u moich dzieci na przeziębienie i katar działa syrop sambucol (można stosować od 6miesiąca), bierzemy kilka dni ale już po 2 dniach objawy ustępują i  katarek znika, do tego syrop ma sprawdzony skład więc spokojnie można podawać nawet najmłodszym dzieciom, zawsze warto mieć go pod ręką żeby po niego siegać w razie potrzeby. Dodoam jeszcze zę syrop można profilatycznie brać na wzmocienie odporności.

----------


## Lara1991

Przeziębienie w okresie jesiennym to normalność. Ja gdy pojawiają się pierwsze oznaki sięgam od razu po tabletki Pelafen. U mnie one sprawdzają się super.

----------


## tennka

Stosowałam u dziecka w poprzednim okresie zimowym syrop sambucol  i naprawdę jak dla mnie rewelacja, dziecko mniej chorowało, a jeśli już coś załapało to przeszło dużo łagodniej. Także w domowej apteczce jest zawsze, teraz taka pogoda, że o przeziębienie nie trudno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam już serdecznie dość ciągłego chorowania. Postanowiłam skutecznie wzmocnić własne zdrowie i zadbać o siebie. Od kilku dni biorę suplement herbaya i zastanawiam się nad probiotykiem. Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś sugestie, chętnie wysłucham.

----------


## gościóówa

My sie przed przeziębieniami uodporniliśmy pijąc alpikol plsu, bardzo fajny suplement. Dzięki temu przez jesień w ogóle nie chorowaliśmy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba zadbać o odporność w sposób regularny. Nie można liczyć na efekty po kilku dniach. Probiotyki to podstawa, jeśli nie lubisz jogurtów, warto przez jakiś czas pobrać acidolac, który zadba o jelita. Do tego bilansujemy posiłki i dbamy o obecność witamin w diecie. To wcale nie takie trudne. Ja dodatkowo brałam jeżówkę z herbaya, która dba o odporność. Każda, najdrobniejsza rzecz może zbudować kondycję.

----------


## Didi

my na szcęście mamy syrop Alpikol babbcina receptura na przeziębienie i odporność. Naturalny skład i mega skuteczność. Na odporność zaczynamy go stosowac już pod koniec lata i nie łapią nas przeziębienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyki są dobre na odporność. Całą rodzina bierzemy flostrum baby. Dorośli po prostu potrzebują nieco więcej kropelek. Rezultat jest dobry, bo zwyczajnie mniej chorujemy, czyli odporność wzrosła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Kostek

Częste przeziębienia to sygnal ze uklad odpornosciowy potrzebuje wsparcia i ze nie otrzymuje go od strony organizmu. A jak wiadomo flora w jelitach aż w 80% jest odpowiedzialna za stan naszej odpornosci. Wiec aby poprawić/wzmocnic odpornosc trzeba odbudowac/zregenerowac florę w jelitach aby ta z kolei wsparła uklad odpornosciowy. I tu najlepiej wpłynie probiotyk na stan flory w jelitach. Więc dobrze pic właśnie probiotyk, koncentrat probiotyczny aby krok po kroku budować/odbudować zachwiana równowaga  we florze jelitowej a to wzmocni wlasnie nasza odpornosc!!!! 
Ostatnio tak sam dla siebie odkryłam/kupiłem taki Probiotyk Kurkuma,Imbir,Pieprz. Genialny jeśli chodzi o odbudowanie flory w jelitach ale tez wsparcie odpornosci. Wiec przy częstych przeziębieniach sprawdzi sie rewelacyjnie. Pije sie go najlepiej 3 razy dziennie 15 ml na szklankę wody i najlepiej z posiłkiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zarejestrowany Kostek - Dziękuję za ten wpis. Wyszukalam w wyszukiwarce ten probiotyk kurkuma imbir pieprz i po przeczytaniu opinii na jego temat oraz na stronie producenta opisu szczepów i składu kupilam. Często sie przeziębiam i niestety zawsze u mnie wiąże sie to z długą regeneracja bo bardzo mam osłabiony organizm po długiej antybiotykoterapii ale jak wyczytałam m.in. ten probiotyk przywraca równowagę flory w jelitach. Więc jest dla mnie nadzieja i że wzmocni sie moja odpornosc i ze ja sie wzmocnie i powrócę do normalnego życia bez tego ciągłego osłabienia! dlatego raz jeszcze dziękuję za ten wpis

----------


## yafelka

Ja przy pierwszych objawach przeziębienia i grupy stosuje Pelafen. To tabletki które u mnie się sprawdziły i teraz polecam je każdemu, ale najważniejsze jest to, żeby zaczać je brać zanim choroba jeszcze się rozwinie.

----------


## sodnasa

w tym okresie przeziębieniowym to zawsze wracam do sambucolu, kupuję dla siebie wersję strong, ma dużo czarnego bzu, cynk. Mam zaufanie do tego produktu, już kilka sezonów mnie ratuje przy przeziębieniu i wiem, że ten kompleks antivirin który zawiera ma udowodnione działanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sambucol nie raz mi pomógł w chorowaniu, jak mnie coś łamie i zacyznam kichać, to od razu kocyk sambucol strong co kilka godzin i po paru dniach takiej kuracji wracam do zdrowia, szybko się rozprawia z przeziębieniem, ma ten kompleks antivirin który działa przeciwwirusowo i to bardzo skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pediatra powiedział mi, kiedy byłam z dzieckiem u lekarza, że warto co jakiś czas podawać małemu probiotyk na wzmocnienie odporności. No to podaję mu od czasu do czasu flostrum baby i na razie nie choruje tak często, a jak już coś go łapie, to nie na tak długo jak wcześniej.

----------


## hersa

u dzieciaków które chodzą do szkoły to niestety choroby się często pojawiają, mój syn od wrzesnia jakoś mocno nie chorował, teraz dopiero coś pokasłuje i mówi że gardło go drapie, ale kupilam mu apicold 1+ i już mówi że mniej go boli, mam nadzieję ze uda sie ta infekcję zahamować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda, że jak dziecko pójdzie do przedszkola, to już mu zdecydowane łatwiej chorować  :Wink:  U nas probiotyk flostrum pojawił się już w sierpniu, bo od wakacji dobrze jest budować odporność. Ale myślę, że i teraz też można się wspierać, żeby tych przeziębień było jak najmniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomyślcie nad zwiększeniem odporności, to najlepsza metoda. Moje dziecko dopiero po podawaniu probiotyku acidolac przestało łapać infekcje. Co do przeziębień, proponuję inhalacje i żelowy oxalin na katar. Proste metody a naprawdę szybko leczą chorobę. Jeśli zadziałasz w porę, nie skończy się antybiotykami.

----------


## Pomocna42

Odpoczywaj, zażywaj dużo witaminy C oraz D, ciepło się ubieraj a gdy czujesz pierwsze objawy przeziębienia, weź tabletki Pelafen

----------


## martelka

ja przy pierwszych objawach od razu sięgam po pelafen super hamuje chorobę, nie pozwala na dalszy rozwój, do tego tabletki mają naturalny skłas więc każdy może je przyjmować.

----------


## piszka

jeśli przeziębienia pojawiają się bardzo często to proponuję zadbać o odpornosść regularne jej wzmanianie super wpłynie na poprawe odproności, ja dzieciakom podaję samcubol ze wzgledu na witaminę C i póki co dziecaki w ogóel nei choruja do tego sporo czasu spedzmay na zewnątrz no i daje im kisoznki i kefiry, staram się w sposób ogólny wypracować u nich odpowiednią odpornoścć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie to też był problem, kiedy córka zaczęła chodzić do przedszkola. Rozwiązaniem okazał się probiotyk flostrum, na wzmocnienie jej odporności. A nawet, jak już zachorowała, to te przeziębienia były znacznie krótsze i łagodniejsze, więc polecam  :Wink:

----------


## rysiek301

nie szukał bym na własną rękę, tym bardziej jeśli chodzi o dziecko

----------


## ksenna

ja uważam, że jeśli nie wypracujesz podstawy, czyli odpowiedniej odpornosci to takie dziąłania ad hoc nie przyniosą efektów bo dziecko będzie w kółko łapało jakieś infekcje, zwłaszcza teraz jak jest taka marna pogoda. Ja postanowiłam podawać dzieciakom regualarnie probiotyk flostrum, żeby pracować nad odpornością, no i szczęśliwie całą jesień i zimę przetrwaliśmy bez szwanku.

----------


## rysiek301

słaba odporność i dlatego te częste przeziębienia

----------


## mimka

Dokładnei dlatego warto zaczac od wzmocienie odpornosci właśnie, a tej nie nabedzie się od tak, potrzeba kilkumiesięcy na zbudowanie podstawy czyli odporności dziecka, dlatego ja regularnie daję dzieciakom probiotyk flostrum, żeby powolutku tą podstawę wypracowywać, do tego sporo ruchu na zewnątrz, spacerki w brzydką pogodę, do tego kiszonki w naturalnej postaci bo te z kolei mają w skąłdzie dużo witaminy C, niezbędnej przy budowie odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też jest flostrum baby przy antybiotyku, ale na spacery to jeszcze za wszcześnie, bo do końca kuracji antybiotykiem jeszcze zostały dwa dni, więc trzeba będzie jeszcze dać dziecku dzień czy dwa, a potem dopiero na chwilę na dwór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko właśnie dostaje acidolac. Zaczęłam go podawać tydzien temu, kiedy świdrowało go w kiszkach. Dzięki temu unikneliśmy kolejnego rota w szkole. Zadziałałam w porę i syn naprawde dobrze się czuje.

----------


## miszka

no ja z kolei dzieicakom regularnei podaje sambucol, w składzie ma dużo witaminy C która bardzo dobrze wpływa na poprawę odporności u dzieci, dzięki temu od jesienie nie dopadła Nas żadna infekcja, dzieciaki cały czas chodza do szkoły, dlatego osobiście polecam takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## rysiek301

Odporność wspomoże zwykły kefir, zsiadłe mleko i jogurt naturalny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej zapobiegac niz leczyc, jak to mowila zawsze moja babcia. Ja sama stosowalam i dziecom tez dawalam flostrum i musze przyznac ze nie chorujemy od grudnia

----------


## rysiek301

i więcej kiszonek .....

----------


## Yhi

Zgodzę się z tym, że probiotyki są dobrym wsparciem w okresie jesienno zimowym. My stosujemy multilac, a maluchom podajemy wersję multilac baby. Jest to synbiotyk, więc zawiera jeszcze prebiotyk, który pomaga bakteriom probiotycznym odpowiednio się namnażac.

----------


## szaterka

ja kiedyś nie wierzyłam w to, że można wzmocnić odporność probiotykami, dopóki sama nie zaczęlam ich podawać dzieciakom, daję im od jesieni flostrum i w tym roku przeszli obronną ręką ten najtrudniejszy okres dla zdrowia. Warto zainwestować w probiotyki bo to naprawdę klucz do odporności, do tego spacerki na świeżym powietrzu, kisoznki, kefiry i wszystkie infekcje przechodza bokiem.

----------


## felicja

Dobrym pomysłem na uzupełnienie flory jelitowej jest podawanie synbiotyku np. Estabiom, dzięki witaminie d , która wspiera odporność.

----------


## Edzia225

Również słyszałam o Estabiom, dobre połączenie-probiotyk, prebiotyk i witamina D, nie trzeba brać dwóch osobnych kapsułek.

----------


## rysiek301

Zamiast łykania kapsułek można jeść po prostu kiszonki, kefir, zsiadłe mleko, jogurt naturalny

----------


## maliczka

Kiszonki są bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem, pytanie tylko które dzieciaki jedza chętnie kiszonki bo moje niestety nie, dlatego ja zdecydowałam się na alternatywę w postaci probiotyku flostrum, daję dzieciom regularnie a one przyjmują bez problemu, z kolei ja mam pewność, że je chronię przed wszelkimi infekcjami.

----------


## zygmunt.korbacki

Poza wzmacnianiem odporności "od wewnątrz" polecam również stosowanie oczyszczacza powietrza w okresie najgorszym jeśli chodzi o infekcje, czyli jesie i zima. To urządzenie skutecznie pozbywa się z pomieszczenia w którym pracuje drobnoustrojów chorobotwórczyc, alergenów, kurzu, sierści, cząsteczek smogu i innych zanieczyszczeń. U nas po jednym sezonie widać różnicę. Na stronie Air Naturel można przeczytać więcej na ten temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nam pediatra poleciła, gdy coś zaczyna się dziać, kaszel, katar robić inhalację, więc kupiłam inhalator od haxe pikko. Zauważyłam poprawę, choroby o ile są to przechodzą bardzo łagodnie i trwają krótko, bo śluzówki są nawilżone.

----------


## olimka

może warto pomyśleć o zbudowaniu odorności, to się naprawdę opłaca, w dalszej perspektywie dzieciaki zdecydowanie mniej chorują, ja daję dzieciom już od kilku miesięcy syrop sambucol i zauważam, że zdecydowanie mniej chorują w porównaniu do poprzednego roku, tym bardziej ze młodsze poszło mi do przedszkola i w ogóel nie choruje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dzieci dostawały probiotyk acidolac junior i moim zdaniem to dzięki niemu szybciej wracały do formy. Żeby mieć zdrowy organizm i dobrą odporność trzeba dbać o probiotyki w diecie, a podczas infekcji koniecznie suplementowac się 
 tymi aptecznymi, zawierającymi dużo większe ilości bakterii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiszonki w diecie robią super robotę, do tego czosnek i cebula. Tylko przekonać do nich dzieci jest trudno. W tym wypadku lepiej idzie witamina c i probiotyk acidolac. Zapomnijmy o jogurtach, u nas ta opcja nie przejdzie. A odporność trzeba budować systematycznie. Czarny bez i maliny to równie smaczne i zdrowe.

----------


## walek12

Czyli słaba odporność... możesz próbować różnych rzeczy, ja polecam CI olej konopny - , który zwiększy Twoją odporność!

----------

